# Mein Boilie Nr.1



## Vulkanus79 (27. August 2006)

Welchen Boilie würdet Ihr mit auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen ? (_Bildlich gesprochen_)

Bitte entscheidet euch nur für den einen.. den *TOP Boilie Nr.1!*

Marke:
Geschmack:
Größe:

Bitte keine Kritik oder Diskussionen |krach: über Beiträge von anderen Mitgliedern....! Da sich dann das eigentliche Thema oft verläuft.

Dank im Voraus#6


----------



## scuzzlebud (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Top Secret
20mm
Tigernuss
habe die meisten fische damit gefangen.#6


----------



## schwimmeister36 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

*ich würde es mit boilies der jahreszeit entsprechend,also mit fruchtgeschmack versuchen.*


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Hm, was für Gewässer sind denn auf der Insel? :q
Selbstgemachter Boilie "Dackelkacke"
Forelli/Erdnuß
20mm


----------



## eggert (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Star baits 
Japanese Squid
18 oder 20 mm

PS: Die Insel liegt auf einem See in McPomm :q


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Marke: expert
Geschmack: Scopex
Größe: 20 mm

 Die sind ganzjahresfängig!#6


----------



## carphunter84 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

20 mm Top Secret Erdbeere
Halt was fruchtiges und geschmacksintensives für die kalten Tage!

                                      |muahah:


----------



## Karpfen91 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Star baits 
Japanese Squid
18 oder 20 mm


kann mich nur anschließen. bei uns die absolute nr.1


----------



## profifischer (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

ich würde mich für selbstgemachte 20mm frolic-erdbeer boilies entscheiden. hab damit immer besser gefangen als mit anderen.


----------



## esox_105 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Top Secret, Erdbeer-Fisch in 20mm.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Top Secret - Mais...PopUp20mm


----------



## Popeye (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Hallo
Momentan ist meine Numer 1 "Die Pelzer Sushi Imperial".
Und als alternatieve "Frolic".


Gruß Lars


----------



## M4STERM4X (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Mein momentaner Favorit sind die Squid Oktopus Boilies von Dynamite Baits (Farbe: kanlliges Pink^^)!

Sind zwar ziemlich teuer, dafür kann man damit aber auch 4 Karpfen fangen und der Boilie ist dann immer noch 1A


----------



## maschinenstürmer (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Marke: DT
Geschmack: Fish Frenzy
Größe: egal

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so ......das der Maschinenstürmer auf DT zählt._


----------



## Vulkanus79 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Dann will ich auch mal..

Pelzer
King Salmon
16mm

hoffe noch auf weitere Favoriten...


----------



## harti911 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Marke: DT
> Geschmack: Fish Frenzy
> Größe: egal
> 
> _Vielleicht i.s.t. es so ......das der Maschinenstürmer auf DT zählt._


 
Dem schließe ich mich mal an, obwohl meine Tests noch ausstehen!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

dynamite baits pineapple plus....sauteuer, aber er fängt :-D

und natürlich selfmades(fischig)...wenn das als marke zählt 

mfg, fischerspezi


----------



## maschinenstürmer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> dynamite baits *pineapple plus....sauteuer, aber er fängt :-D*
> 
> und natürlich selfmades(fischig)...wenn das als marke zählt
> 
> mfg, fischerspezi


 
Probier mal die BLB Pineapple, ich glaube die halten mit den DB,s locker mit und sind preiswerter. Bei ebay läuft grad ne Auktion 5kg Sofortkauf für 39 €. Ich bin schon ernsthaft am überlegen.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das man bei ebay manchmal ein Schnäppchen machen kann._


----------



## Rudy (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Mit den Pelzer Sushi Imperial konnte ich bis jetzt kein Carp verhaften. Mit oder ohne Dip absolute Klosteine


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Probier mal die BLB Pineapple, ich glaube die halten mit den DB,s locker mit und sind preiswerter. Bei ebay läuft grad ne Auktion 5kg Sofortkauf für 39 €. Ich bin schon ernsthaft am überlegen.
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...


 

Hey!!!
Ich les in letzter zeit öfte von BLB, leider muss ich um die zu bekommen seeehr weit fahren, was man in geld umrechnen kann.
Bestell ich sie mir bei ebay, zahl ich auch wieder versand....komm also auf des selbe wie bei DB!
Rein theoretisch will ich ja probieren, aber aber #c 

Ausserdem muss ich sagen, ich verwend readymades seit vorigem jahr eher selten, da ich da das selberdrehen angefangen hab und schon mit dem 1!!! mix mehr karpfen landen konnte als mit den gekauften....hat halt auch so seine tücken!

Wer von euch dreht eigentlich aller(nicht) selber?? Wie kommt ihr zu euren rezepten und wie kommt ihr mit dem zeitaufwand klar??


----------



## maschinenstürmer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> Hey!!!
> Ich les in letzter zeit öfte von BLB, leider muss ich um die zu bekommen seeehr weit fahren, was man in geld umrechnen kann.
> Bestell ich sie mir bei ebay, zahl ich auch wieder versand....komm also auf des selbe wie bei DB!
> Rein theoretisch will ich ja probieren, aber aber #c
> ...


 
Ich dreh seit ca. 3 Jahren nicht mehr selber, nachdem meine Frau mir mit Scheidung gedroht hat. ( 10 kg Monstercrab in der heimischen Küche)#h 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das der Maschinenstürmer keine großen Unterschiede feststellen konnte._


----------



## Pilkman (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> ... wer von euch dreht eigentlich aller(nicht) selber?? ...



Ich oute mich als Selbstroller. :m



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> ... wie kommt ihr zu euren rezepten und wie kommt ihr mit dem zeitaufwand klar??



Wie man zu den Rezepten kommt? Anhaltspunkte gibt´s an jeder Ecke im Internet. Eigene Versuche und daraus resultierende Erfahrungen ergänzen das dann recht schnell.

Ich rolle immer mit mindestens zwei anderen Kumpels, trotzdem ist ca. zwei Mal im Jahr ein ganzer Tag dafür einzuplanen. Wir rollen dann immer gleich eine größere Menge ab und teilen diese nach dem Trocknen auf. Dann kann jeder seinen Gefrierschrank zuhause bestücken und die Boilies nach seinem Gusto verangeln. Man muss sich natürlich über einen Mix einig werden, da gab es aber bisher noch keine Schwierigkeiten. 

Als Ort zum Rollen sollte man sich eine Garage oder einen Carport aussuchen, auf keinen Fall die eigene Wohnung bzw. Küche. Überwiegend fischmehlbasierende Mixe in Verbindung mit fiesen Flavourn oder natürlichen Zusätzen wie Knoblauch sind die absoluten Killer...


----------



## darth carper (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Ganz klar: Dynamite Baits The Source!

Die sind auf Karpfen absolut erstklassig und wenn es mal mit den Karpfen nicht so klappt, die Brassen lieben den Geschmack!


----------



## Popeye (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Rudy schrieb:


> Mit den Pelzer Sushi Imperial konnte ich bis jetzt kein Carp verhaften. Mit oder ohne Dip absolute Klosteine


Hallo
Ich habe ganz gut gefangen mit den Pelzer Sushi Imerial #6 !!!
Aber nur weil du nicht mit denen gefangen hast kanst du doch nicht gleich sagen das das Klosteine sind #c .
Hast du es mal mit den Pop Ups probiert ?
Da hatte ich die meisten bisse drauf.


Gruß Lars


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Hehe...
Als ich das 1 mal selbstgedreht habe hat meine mutter geglaubt sie dreht durch :-D
aber naja...meine fruendin hilft mir immer |rolleyes 

nun hab ich aber noch eine frage zu den selbstgerollten:
wir hatten heuer eine session von 4 tagen, ich hab das 1 mal mein neues fisch-rezept ausprobiert!
Mein freund hat direkt neben mir mit tigernuss-readymades(leicht gedippt) gefischt.
nach den 1 14 stunden haben wir die köder überprüft.
seine kugel roch noch immer halbwegs akzeptabel nach tigernuss, meine nach sch*****   :v !!!!
Die kugel hat entweder jeglichen eigengeruch verloren(bei fischmehlbasis eigentlich ned möglich oder???), 
oder sie hat den schlammgeruch im see aufgenommen....

wie is sowas möglich und wie bring ich meinen kugeln den geschmack langfistig bei??? |kopfkrat 
bzw wie mache ich einen dip der genau nach meiner kugel riecht??? #c 

mfg, dominik!!


----------



## Vulkanus79 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

wie immer driften wir vom Thema ab....

roll mal pure salmon zuhause dann verläßt dich deine Frau garantiert...


----------



## scuzzlebud (28. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Oder Monster Crab von hutchinson-hatte danach boilieverbot in der küche:v|krach:


----------



## maschinenstürmer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> Hehe...
> Als ich das 1 mal selbstgedreht habe hat meine mutter geglaubt sie dreht durch :-D
> aber naja...meine fruendin hilft mir immer |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Also das einfachste wäre, wenn du dir vom Pelzer den Bait Dip holst, das ist ein 3/4 gefülltes Fläschen. Dieses füllst du mit deinem Flavour auf. Schütteln und fertig ist der Dip!

Was auch geht, 2/3 Sonnenblumenöl und 1/3 Flavour. Nachteilig ist, das es bei niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen schlecht löst, Öl eben. Oder nimmst Etylalkohol-Flavour. Der löst sich auch bei kaltem Wasser.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...... das Dips leicht herzustellen sind._


----------



## bennie (29. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



scuzzlebud schrieb:


> Oder Monster Crab von hutchinson-hatte danach boilieverbot in der küche:v|krach:


 
hab schon viel von dem gehört? ist der sehr fängig? wollte mir frozen monster crabs von BLB kaufen


----------



## Dart (29. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Die Hutchie Monster Crab sind wirklich klasse......aber wie alle Murmeln.....nicht an jedem Gewässer und zu jeder Zeit, daher ist die Frage nach der No.1 Kugel eigentlich kaum zu beantworten.
Als coole, günstige Allroundmurmel hat sich bei mir T.S. Banane bewährt....zumal an fremden Gewässern für eher kurze Einsätze.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## bennie (29. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Wo bekommt man denn die RH Monster Crab?


----------



## Dart (29. August 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

z.B. hier http://www.carpfriends.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_36&products_id=382
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

würd nen selbstgerollten vorziehen erdbeer oder Peach mit C4U Flavour.
von der Stange würde ich Monster Pursuit oder Shellfish Squid von Nash nehmen - ist allerdings ne Kostenfrage
Größe würde ich sagen 20er#6  und größer, wegen der Brassen


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. September 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> ...von der Stange würde ich Monster Pursuit oder Shellfish Squid von Nash nehmen...


Ich würd da wohl auch zu den Shellfish Squid greifen, alternativ vermutlich zu den Scopex von Nash. Größe: 20er!
Die Wahl des "Boilie Nr. 1" ist allerdings auch stark davon abhängig, was man überhaupt schon alles an Marken und Sorten ausprobiert hat und bei mir persönlich ist die Liste der bis dato angetesteten Murmeln absolut lächerlich im Gegensatz zur Liste der (noch) nicht ausprobierten. 

Da kann ich mir diesen Untersatz nicht verkneifen::q 
Vielleicht i.s.t. es so... das(s) Carp4Fun lieber auf altbewährte Boilies zurückgreift, aber mit anderen Kugeln möglicherweise viiiiieeeel besser fangen könnte?!#c


----------



## michel1209 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

moin, also meine favoriten sind Concept 4U in maisgeschmack und neonrote nash pop ups in tutti frutti... gespickt mit hartmais...


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

einen gefrierschrank und meine selfmades xD


----------



## Gangsterangler^^ (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

ich würde die Boilies von Pelzer Baits nehmen Liquied and Shrims ich mein Kumbel un ich haben damit schon gut gefangen natrlich in 20 mm


----------



## paulo123 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Hallo

also Pelzer, top Secret oder sonst alle andern fertigboilies würde ich niemals fischen! 
Ausnahmen sind für mich Mainline, Solar und Dynmaite Baits, da hält mich aber der Preis vom Fischen ab. Ich fische nur meine Selbstgerollten, das sind die besten!


----------



## Luigi 01 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



paulo123 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also Pelzer, top Secret oder sonst alle andern fertigboilies würde ich niemals fischen!
> Ausnahmen sind für mich Mainline, Solar und Dynmaite Baits, da hält mich aber der Preis vom Fischen ab. Ich fische nur meine Selbstgerollten, das sind die besten!


 

Was ist an den Pelzer, top Secret oder sonst alle andern Fertigboilies  denn so schlecht?

Über Top Secret kann ich garnichts schlechtes verzeichnen habe das ganze Jahr mit den Murmeln gefangen!


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Man kann mit den TS und sonstigen Readys gut fangen. Qualitativ hochwertiger sind aber die Selbstgemachten und die der englischen Edelfirmen.


----------



## paulo123 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

ja viel spass wenn du weiter mit ts fischen willst! die boilies haben weder gute inhaltsstoffe noch arbeitet der boilie im wasser!

Die boilies von TS bestehen doch nur aus gries und flavour und reichlich konservierer! 

Dagegen ist ein guter fischboilie, der selbstgemacht ist unendlich mal besser, obwohl das kilo fertge boilies nichtmal 3,5€ kostet!!! nicht der flavour sondern die inhaltsstoffe fangen den fisch!


----------



## Trout killer (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



paulo123 schrieb:


> ja viel spass wenn du weiter mit ts fischen willst! die boilies haben weder gute inhaltsstoffe noch arbeitet der boilie im wasser!
> 
> Die boilies von TS bestehen doch nur aus gries und flavour und reichlich konservierer!
> 
> Dagegen ist ein guter fischboilie, der selbstgemacht ist unendlich mal besser, obwohl das kilo fertge boilies nichtmal 3,5€ kostet!!! nicht der flavour sondern die inhaltsstoffe fangen den fisch!



Da geb ich voll recht mit den readys fängt man zwar gut  kleinkarpfen aber nicht dauerhaft und geziehlt Großkarpfen

übringens ich fische selfmade boilies aus Bio Red und Elips von Prologic


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Luigi 01 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



paulo123 schrieb:


> Die boilies von TS bestehen doch nur aus gries und flavour und reichlich konservierer!


 

Woher weißt du das denn so genau?


----------



## Luigi 01 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Da geb ich voll recht mit den readys fängt man zwar gut kleinkarpfen *aber nicht dauerhaft und geziehlt Großkarpfen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Blödsinn!


----------



## esox_105 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



> Da geb ich voll recht mit den readys fängt man zwar gut kleinkarpfen aber nicht dauerhaft und geziehlt Großkarpfen


 

... also ist ein Karpfen von 95 cm und 28 Pfd, ein Kleinkarpfen #c ?


----------



## Keule666 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Leute. #h 
Ein minderwertiger von der qualität schlechterer Boilie kann am anfang genauso gut fangen wie ein besserer. Aber auf die Dauer nimmt die Fangwirkung mit den minderwertigeren Boilies ab, weil Freund Karpfen keine für sich guten Stoffe darin findet. In diesen Boilies sind nur Stopfmittel die dem Karpfen beim Verdauen sehr zusetzen. Folge: Ein Karpfen der schlecht den Köder verdauen kann hat kein weiteren Appetit und stellt damit auf bestimmte Zeit seine Nahrungsaufnahme ein.

Bei einem hochwertigeren Boilie der eine bessere Darmdurchlaufzeit hat stellt sich schnell wieder der gewünschte Erfolg ein.

Das ist über Jahre belegbar und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht Fakt. 




Eure Keule


----------



## Karpfen91 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

moin
also in erster linie macht einen guten boilie aus ,dass er dem karpfen gut schmeckt. wenn in dem boilie stoffe enthalten sind die seine verdaung stören oder ihm in irgendeiner weise nicht bekommen wird er sie auch mit sicherheit nicht mehr fressen. ob der karpfen jedoch einen boilie verschmäht weil in ihm für ihn keine allzu sinnvollen inhaltsstoffe vorhanden sind gezweifel ich .
mfg


----------



## Keule666 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Der Karpfen kann sehr gut nach einmaliger Aufnahme sondieren und merken was für Inhaltststoffe in dem Boilie sind die  gut und schlecht für ihn sind.#6 

Alles jahrelange Erfahrungen von vielen unzähligen Stunden,tagen,wochen,monaten und Jahren am Wasser. Im In- sowie Ausland. Glaub mir,ich weiß schon von was ich rede. 



Eure Keule


----------



## fischerwahn (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

blb, bones bloodworm monstercrab, größe egal - aber ein wenig dip muss schon auch noch dabei sein


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Jeder Boilie fängt! Langristig aber nur die Guten.


----------



## Karpfen91 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

moin
kann mir gut vorstellen das der karpfen sehr schnell merkt was für inhaltsstoffe in den boilies enthalten sind und wenn sie sich negativ außwirken werden sie ihn auch nicht mehr fressen. weiß nicht ob man das machen kann versuche aber immer die fressgewohnheiten der karpfen mit den der meschen zu vergleichen. also ,warum isst man ein stück schokolade, weil es gut schmeckt nicht weil in ihr so hochwertige oder brauchbare stoffe enthalten sind, deswegen würde ich mal vermuten, dass es auch bei einem guten boilie in erster linie auf den geschmack ankommt.
mfg


----------



## Husaberg_501 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

du, ich trinke auch gern becks bier, schmeckt mir super, nur, ich bekomme davon sodbrennen...schlussendlich trinke ich kein becks obwohl es mir schmeckt  #g


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> du, ich trinke auch gern becks bier, schmeckt mir super, nur, ich bekomme davon sodbrennen...schlussendlich trinke ich kein becks obwohl es mir schmeckt #g


Ich bin da leider nicht so vernünftig. :v


----------



## Pilkman (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> du, ich trinke auch gern becks bier, schmeckt mir super, nur, ich bekomme davon sodbrennen...



Absolut offtopic, aber so geht´s mir mit Becks meist auch... |kopfkrat 

... das "Gold" kann ich dagegen besser ab. |wavey: 

PS:
Man muss sich ja auch mal über wichtige Sachen unterhalten, nä?!  :m


----------



## bennie (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

iiih, gold ^^


----------



## Sugar (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Karpfen91 schrieb:


> moin
> also ,warum isst man ein stück schokolade, weil es gut schmeckt nicht weil in ihr so hochwertige oder brauchbare stoffe enthalten sind, deswegen würde ich mal vermuten, dass es auch bei einem guten boilie in erster linie auf den geschmack ankommt.
> mfg


 

Doch kann mann die Schokolade stellt für uns eine riesige Energiezufuhr mit wenig Aufwand unsere Reserven auffrischt oder Polster für schlechte Tage anlegt.

Diese Art der Nahrungssondierung war früher für unsere Art
Überlebenswichtig heute allerding´s zweifelhaft.

Gruß


----------



## Trout killer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... also ist ein Karpfen von 95 cm und 28 Pfd, ein Kleinkarpfen #c ?




Wie viel Karpfen dieser Größe fängst du denn in einer saison mit deinen Ts boilies oder anderen wenn sie so gut fangen???#c 

Ich glaube kaum das wir umsonst jahre monate wochen tage usw boilies und mixe testen mit diversen zusatztstoffen wie pro betain usw viele von euch wissen ja nicht einmal was das ist!!|kopfkrat 


Gruß Trout killer|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



> _... also ist ein Karpfen von 95 cm und 28 Pfd, ein Kleinkarpfen #c?_


 


Trout killer schrieb:


> Wie viel Karpfen dieser Größe fängst du denn in einer saison mit deinen Ts boilies oder anderen wenn sie so gut fangen???#c
> 
> Ich glaube kaum das wir umsonst jahre monate wochen tage usw boilies und mixe testen mit diversen zusatztstoffen wie pro betain usw viele von euch wissen ja nicht einmal was das ist!!|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

Letztes Jahr habe ich 3 Fische in dieser Größenordnung und einige kleinere mit Top Secret Boilies fangen können.

Dieses Jahr bin ich leider nur 3 mal zum Karpfenangeln gekommen, wovon ich einmal Schneider blieb und die anderen beiden male insgesammt 9 Karpfen von 60 - 73 cm fangen konnte.

... und das alles ohne Kiloweise vorzufüttern  .


----------



## Trout killer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich 3 Fische in dieser Größenordnung und einige kleinere mit Top Secret Boilies fangen können.
> 
> Dieses Jahr bin ich leider nur 3 mal zum Karpfenangeln gekommen, wovon ich einmal Schneider blieb und die anderen beiden male insgesammt 9 Karpfen von 60 - 73 cm fangen konnte.
> 
> ... und das alles ohne Kiloweise vorzufüttern  .



Also lag ich ja doch gar nicht so falsch mit meiner behauptung es kommt nartürlich auch aufs Gewässer drauf an aber ich hab ja nichts gegen die die readys fischen nur sollten sich manche nicht wundern warum manch andere karpfen angler großkarpfen fangen und sie wiederum nur ein oder paarmal einen großkarpfen fangen ich denke mal wenn ich dir mal ein paar selfmades geben würde würdest du es dir überlegen und den unterschied merken nichts gegen dich fals es so rüberkommt


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## esox_105 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Also lag ich ja doch gar nicht so falsch mit meiner behauptung es kommt nartürlich auch aufs Gewässer drauf an aber ich hab ja nichts gegen die die readys fischen nur sollten sich manche nicht wundern warum manch andere karpfen angler großkarpfen fangen und sie wiederum nur ein oder paarmal einen großkarpfen fangen ich denke mal wenn ich dir mal ein paar selfmades geben würde würdest du es dir überlegen und den unterschied merken nichts gegen dich fals es so rüberkommt
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer


 

Was erwartest Du eigentlich von einem Teich der nur 1,8 Ha groß ist. Mehr wie nicht drin ist, kann man auch nicht fangen.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



bennie schrieb:


> iiih, gold ^^


 
Was soll denn das nu wieder? Fanta hat die selbe Farbe! Das Becks Gold wird doch an minderjährige gar nicht verkauft |supergri 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das Becks Gold nicht schmeckt_


----------



## Trout killer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

kommt drauf an wie alt der see ist?? Bei 20 jahren schon ein paar die auf die 40pfund marke zusteuern!!


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## esox_105 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Trout killer schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie alt der see ist?? Bei 20 jahren schon ein paar die auf die 40pfund marke zusteuern!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer


 

Der Teich ist ca. 90 Jahre alt und wurde früher kommerziell Bewirtschaftet. Danach wurde er an Privat verpachtet, aber was Besatz anging, so hat der Pächter nicht viel getan. Seit 5 Jahren ist unser Verein nun Pächter dieses Teiches und seit dem wird auch Nachbesetzt.

Die paar großen Karpfen dürften also noch vom Vorpächter stammen.

Was interessant sein dürfte, sind die Silberkarpfen in dem Teich die der Vorpächter in dem guten Glauben es wären Graser  eingesetzt hat, doch ein gezieltes angeln auf diesen Fisch ist sehr schwierig.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Also lag ich ja doch gar nicht so falsch mit meiner behauptung es kommt nartürlich auch aufs Gewässer drauf an aber ich hab ja nichts *gegen die die readys fischen nur sollten sich manche nicht wundern warum manch andere karpfen angler großkarpfen fangen und sie wiederum nur ein oder paarmal einen großkarpfen fangen ich denke mal wenn ich dir mal ein paar selfmades geben würde würdest du es dir überlegen und den unterschied merken* nichts gegen dich fals es so rüberkommt
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer


 
Tach,

meinst du nicht auch, das diese 5 Zeilen schwachsinnig sind???

Mit dem netten Esox kann man das vielleicht machen, aber solche Aussagen gelten bei mir nicht. Was ist denn bei dir ein Großkarpfen? 60 pfd? 70 pfd? 80 pfd???????

Paß mal auf, gibt Leute, die leiern seit Jahrzehnten Kullern zusammen, weils Spass macht |supergri ; weils Geld spart oder weil dann der Keller mal wieder anders riecht; aber diese Leute haben noch nie einen 40iger oder 50iger gefangen. Dann gibt es solche Pappnasen wie mich, die keine Lust haben selber zu rollern oder irgendwelche hundertprozentigfängigentopmischungen selber zu entwickeln. Die sich einfach ein paar gute Kullern kaufen (DT |supergri ) ein bißchen Gewässergefühl entwickeln und in stark beangelten Gewässern gute Fische fangen. UND: Das nicht nur einmal. 

Ich kann dir mal ein paar Readys schenken UND dir noch eine Topstelle zeigen. Da kannst du zur richtigen Zeit Sch..... dranhängen und du fängst bei Ausdauer den guten 40+ Karl. 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

Achso: ...nichts gegen dich, falls es so rüberkommt....

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........das der beste Flauvor der Welt - Zeit i.s.t._


----------



## Trout killer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

ein Großkarpfen fängt bei mir ab 30+ aufwärts an das was du da sagst mag ja sein blos ich bin halt meiner meinung und das mit der SCH... am haken kann ich irgendwie nicht so ganz glauben|kopfkrat :q 

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> meinst du nicht auch, das diese 5 Zeilen schwachsinnig sind???
> 
> ...


 

Genau so ist es!

Mit den readys kann man genau so langfristig große Karpfen fangen!
Die Frage ist nun wirklich was ist ein großer Karpfen!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Trout killer schrieb:


> ein Großkarpfen fängt bei mir ab 30+ aufwärts an das was du da sagst mag ja sein blos ich bin halt meiner meinung *und das mit der SCH... am haken kann ich irgendwie nicht so ganz glauben|kopfkrat :q *
> 
> Gruß Trout killer


 
Naja, okay, TS Kugeln gehn auch....:q :q :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das Sch..... am Haar besser ankommt:q _


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... das "Gold" kann ich dagegen besser ab. |wavey:


 

dank dir markus, ich seh schon, du bist nicht nur in sachen angeln eine top-adresse um weiter zu helfen  |supergri 

mein leben hat nun wieder einen sinn :g


----------



## Pilkman (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... mein leben hat nun wieder einen sinn :g



Das ging ja einfach... 

... in den Staaten würde Dir jetzt von so´ner Psychotante ein dreistelliger Rechnungsbetrag ausgestellt werden... :q :q :m


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... in den Staaten würde Dir jetzt von so´ner Psychotante ein dreistelliger Rechnungsbetrag ausgestellt werden... :q :q :m


 
ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass es ein freundschaftsdienst war?! tu mir das nicht an, das sind meine neuen delkims :q


----------



## Pilkman (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... tu mir das nicht an, das sind meine neuen delkims :q



Keine Angst, solchen Investitionen will ich nicht im Weg stehen... :m

... weiss doch selber, wie geil die Dinger sind. #6

PS:
Obwohl sie nicht preisWERT sind, will sagen für 600 Euro müßte ein 3er Satz inkl. Receiver theoretisch mehr können. Aber das ist wohl der Lauf der Dinge... |rolleyes


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Obwohl sie nicht preisWERT sind, will sagen für 600 Euro müßte ein 3er Satz inkl. Receiver theoretisch mehr können. Aber das ist wohl der Lauf der Dinge... |rolleyes


 
wäre natürlich super,wenn sie gleich noch die fische keschern könnten, oder einen lockruf freisetzen könnten, gebe ich dir recht :q


----------



## Pilkman (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> .. oder einen lockruf freisetzen könnten, gebe ich dir recht :q



Ja, z.B. ein Lockton auf einer für Menschen unhörbaren Frequenz, der in der Wirksamkeit einer zweiwöchigen Anfutterkampagne entspricht. Das wär doch mal was...


----------



## esox_105 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. ein Lockton auf einer für Menschen unhörbaren Frequenz, der in der Wirksamkeit einer zweiwöchigen Anfutterkampagne entspricht. Das wär doch mal was...


 

... leider steht in den meisten Gewässerordnungen, daß die Benutzung schallerzeugender Geräte zum Fang von Fischen verboten ist #4 .


----------



## Pilkman (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... leider steht in den meisten Gewässerordnungen, daß die Benutzung schallerzeugender Geräte zum Fang von Fischen verboten ist #4 .



Fangen würde ich sie schon gern weiterhin auf die herkömmliche Methode mit ´nem Hair-Rig...


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... leider steht in den meisten Gewässerordnungen, daß die Benutzung schallerzeugender Geräte zum Fang von Fischen verboten ist #4 .


 
mönsch, nun lass uns doch mal bissel rumspinnen und träumen #y  :q


----------



## Sugar (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

Hallo,

machbar währe ein Schalempfang von fressenden Fischen in der
Umgebung des Hakenköder´s.
Dazu bräuchte man eine Leitende Schnur und eine Unterwassermembran ähnlich eines Sonar,s der elektromagmetische Impuls müßte dann von den Bißanzeiger in ein akkustisches Signal umgewandelt werden und fertig sind schöne Knackgeräusche vielleicht eine neue Geschäftsidee sollte ich patentieren lassen

Gruß


----------



## Gloin (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

@pilkman: beck's gold? wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche,dann handelt es sich hierbei ganz eindeutig um frauenbier...:m
deine einzige chance dich da noch raus zu retten ist, diesen kulinarischen fehlschlag als "experiment für süßliche aromen auf alkoholbasis" o.ä. zu tarnen.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*



Sugar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> machbar währe ein Schalempfang von fressenden Fischen in der
> Umgebung des Hakenköder´s.
> ...


 
Das funktioniert aber nur in der "Quadratur des Kreises" :m 

Würde ich aufpassen Knackgeräusche falsch umgeleitet, der Angler hörts uiuiuiui :q :q 

Gibt Angler, die reagieren auf sowas mit Schußwaffengebrauch :q :q :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das heute Nacht der Nikolaus kommt:q _


----------



## Gloin (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Boilie Nr.1*

wenn ein angler dies tut, dann sollte man diese bösen,gewaltverherrlichenden angelvideos schnellstens
verbieten (oder waren es doch die gemeinen pc-spiele...?)|rolleyes


----------

